# Hello from S.P.  Md.



## Jvette73 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Hello from S.P.  Md.*

Hello all this is my first post.  Im 39 years old and in better shape now than i ever have been.  5'11" 170lbs lean.  Hope to learn much from being a member here.  Got a smith machine and free weights in the basement.  I alternate upper and lower body workout days with one day off the weights and cardio only.  Seems to be working good for me.  Take care you all.  John


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2003)

Jvette73 welcome to IM! 

I also have a gym in my basement.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 29, 2003)

Welcome John!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Jvette73 (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.  BTW,  I had a membership to Kevin Leverones World Gym which is 2 miles down the road from me.  My wife worked there for a while and I got a really good deal.  But she quit and my membership expired so thats when I sent my routine to my basement.  Kevins gym was really nice and was never too crowded.  Excellent free weight machines and all.  It was pretty cool to be able to ask a pro like him for advice.  I remember watching him train.  I gotta say, pictures and TV dont do real justice.  Not like seeing someone like him in person.  Huge friggin arms.  It was hard not to stare.  Kevin was a little moody at times but overall he seems like a pretty decent guy.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 29, 2003)

Wow, I have always liked Levrone body-wise, he may be a tad egotistical though I really dunno. About all I know is that he has a 'rock' band, I forget the name off hand and I didn't really dig it too much 

He has an amazing physique though.


----------



## Jvette73 (Jul 30, 2003)

The bands name is "Fullblown".  Kevin writes the songs and is the lead vocalist.  He's got a pretty good voice.  The music definatly leans towards the heavy metal side.  I have the CD but ive never seen them perform live.  They used to play it in the gym from time to time.  They've also done alot of cover work.  only one CD cut but at least its some originals.  I dont think the band is that active lately.  Some other investors recently took up part ownership in his gym.  I think his main focus now is making the best of that.  In the past he was busy with many different things at once which might have made it more difficult for him to perfect any one of them.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 30, 2003)

Hard rock maybe, not heavy metal   way way too lite for me, to me its like R&B   but I wish him the best of luck. Iron Maiden is heavier to me.


----------



## Jvette73 (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree with ya on the Maiden.  Motely Crue is one of my favs.  Get me behind the wheel of a fast car with that pumpin...adrenlin gets a flowin and the right foot gets heavy.  Seems to help to have some kickazz jams when yur workin out too.  Dont you think?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 30, 2003)

Dr. Feelgood is my favorite song of Motley's, but I do not know thier songs all that well. I primarily listen to 80s/90s thrash and anything heavier, but Maiden has also been a big favorite of mine   I also like instrumental stuff like Yngwie Malmsteen once in awhile, and I love classical so those flavors go hand in hand.

Exodus, Testament, Savatage, Fear Factory, Pantera - early Metallica and so on... Other than that I listen to nasty-metal from Florida and San Francisco if you know what I mean, think Ace Ventura 

EVH and AC/DC is also great driving music.


----------



## Jvette73 (Jul 31, 2003)

Dr. Feelgood is a good one.  My fav tune from them is Primal Scream.  Some other good Motley tunes are Girls Girls Girls, Kickstart My Heart,  Wild Side,  Without You.   Another group I really enjoy but ther're a little more on the pop rock side is Def Leppard.  Saw them in concert a while back.  It was one of the best concerts ive ever been too.  Never seen a crowd react like that before.  Everyone knew all the words to all the songs and pretty much sang alone throughout the show.  Mixed age group but mostly in the 30's and 40's.  They sounded good in concert.  I recomend anyone checkin em out if they come to your town.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jvette73 *_
> Mixed age group but mostly in the 30's and 40's.


They started around 1980/81 right before I graduated high school. So that would put all the original people that liked them in that age group!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 31, 2003)

Wildside is good yep. I'm 27 so...


----------



## Jvette73 (Jul 31, 2003)

Anyone got a muscle car to go along with yur rock-n-roll?
Click the link to see a pic of mine

http://members.aol.com/o942/fullsize1.jpg


----------



## Mudge (Jul 31, 2003)

C3 Stingray, I unfortunately can't really guess an exact year. I like the C3 body, and have considered a C5 but living in Crapifornia I am done with the smog game. I had a 69 Firebird, but I blew that up years ago.

My "fun" road racing car
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=280626

This one once put out 411 RWHP NA, but I will soon be selling it, also a road car, I find drag racing pitifully boring.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=371898


----------



## Jvette73 (Aug 1, 2003)

Havnt had a chance to do road racing yet.  I would like to autocross my vette.  That would be fun im sure.  The car is a 1973.  I got some engine and drivetrain mods in it and did all the work myself.  Last month I won top eliminator in my class and took home the trophy.  Best ET was 13.51@103mph.  Not the fastest car in town but still a respectable street machine.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 1, 2003)

13.5 is definitely respectable, especially for an old dinosaur   No more polyglass tires right? 

AutoX is a great teacher of car control, cheaper and safer, but of course RR is more fun for me


----------



## Jvette73 (Aug 1, 2003)

No..no more polyglass..LOL.  But my 73 actually was the first year vette to come from the factory with radials.  I still got the original spare with the factory supplied radial tire on it...never been used.   Im runnin BFG CompTA VR4 with 149mph speed rating.  Rear gears were swapped from 3.08 to 3.90.  TH400 trans was ditched for a 2004R O/D.  3rd gear floored will take me up to 105mph@5500rpm and then it upshifts into 4th at full throttle.  Its an awsome feeling to have the extra gear snap in at that speed.  Rear end squats and nose lifts on upshift at over 100mph.   Ive had it to 135mph in 4th and it was revin about 4000rpm so it has more to offer.  

Heres a more complete list of my mods and the link below is to a pic of a launch at the track on the day I won the class. 

73 Coupe, elkhart green, tan interior, 350, 64cc cast-iron, 10:1, CC XE262, Dynomax headers, 
2 1/4" aluminized pipes w/H-pipe into Flowmaster 2 chamber mufflers, EDL2101, Holley 600, 
BTO 2004R/3.90 rear, 460 front coils, TRW 340 composite monoleaf, Bilstein shocks, 
polygraphite bushings. Best 1/4 E.T. 13.51@102.85 60' 2.007

http://www.members.aol.com/youngjd/launch2.jpg


----------



## Mudge (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm not into automatics, but they are convenient I guess   Dont know how hard it would be to convert a C3 to a stick but it can't be that tough, my dream would be a 68 Camaro with a T56 and a C4 IRS, yum.

My 69 Firebird had a TH400 and while being a cool car, it was a bit of a dog, probably tired in several ways. I pulled the heads off that car after it died, and I about swear each head was 70 pounds or something, eesh. Both of my 94 LT1 heads are 50 pounds together fully assembled (minus rockers), in the box for shipping 

My setup on the 94 (not much comparison since were talking injected vs old school but...)

30# SVO (Ford) injectors
58mm TB (stock 48mm)
Ported heads, peaked 278cfm intake, exaust was around 69% efficiency I believe
234-246 110lsa Isky, 1.6 ratio rockers, titanium retainers (got em cheap), chrome molly pushrods 7.2" stock roller length, Comp "R" lifters (not R for rice  )
SLP shorties, 1 3/4" primaries
K&N cold air setup
Stock 2.75" exaust with a cutout, and a flowbee out back (hot rodders are throwing these away, going hooker/borla and getting as much as .2 in the 1/4)
Koni doubles $$$, 600# front springs straight rate, 140-160# rears, no sissy Cadillac ride here
tubular subframes, poly on the stock sways, strut bar
CSI electric water pump, cloyes double roller

Tuned it myself with www.tunercat.com and cable from www.wotelectronics.com , it was my first time on the dyno, 411 RWHP and wham, it was a blast. Too bad that cam is too McNasty to pass smog here in CA, which is what turns me off about modern cars, besides the tight engine compartment. Great handler, good aero, breaks aren't great stock though beh. If you want to pass smog in CA though its got to be a blower or a turbo, anything that is beyond a 220/230 is going to take some know how to pass, much bigger wont pass at all without serious tricks or payoffs. Car should have run low 11s if the suspension wasn't setup like it was, with a good driver, yada yada, it was a 6 speed of course 

Alot of CA people here just go for the weenie-cam kit, 218/228 112LSA, .525 lift I/E with 1.6R self aligning rockers (mine were non SA Comp Pro Mags, guideplates for me on those 7k RPM runs)

I want a car that goes lump in the night, not this wussy crap. My 73 240Z is awaiting a 5 liter Ferd transplant, a bit small but in a 2300 pound car it should haul azz, should run mid 13s stock. Once beefed up it'll not only sound nasty, but it will haul scary booty around the track, frankly too much HP on the track can be very dangerous so I will wing it as I go. I have 15x7" on the Z and would like some 16x8" Centerlines which are reasonably cheap, maybe someday a full on custom race wheel but the cost goes from $400ish to $1000+ quite easily for anything over 8" wide.

I'm still putting a Megasquirt together as a cheap EFI setup, probably going to go on the Ferd since programming them is not as easy or cheap like the GM 94 PCM I had, which had an EEPROM. The Ferds have to be chipped, and the software to modify values for them seems to be more costly, beh.

http://www.bgsoflex.com/megasquirt.html


----------

